# installing carpet in a 64 impala



## six_fo (Jul 29, 2002)

I bought a molded carpet off the net , Got it the other day and Im getting ready to install it . All the carpet came with was a paper saying trace old carpet on to new and cut. Problem is I dont have my old carpet, Anyone have any tips on installing this.


----------



## v_dolo2000 (Apr 28, 2003)

What up,

If it is molded it should be pretty easy, take everything out the car,(that is on the floor.) and set the carpet in there. If there is a lot of excess around the edges you can trim that right away, make sure you dont trim too much though, the trim and moldings should cover the edges. After you do that just try to start putting everything back in the car, and trim/cut as you go.

You shouldn't need anything but a good utility knife, scissors, and a punch or ice pick.

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

always cut as little as possible, its really easy to cut too much and have it look pretty bad. The impalas are not too bad to do, but stay on your toes.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

it is easy. good luck


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

i got a molded carpet for my 83 cutlass, should i glue it down or just throw it in?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

take out the old ang glue down the new one


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

We always glue down, but the reality is unless youve got a good glue that shits just gonna break away anyhow. You should be alright just dropping it in and bolting the seats in and tucking under the sills well.


By the way, your rear deck is ready (tuesday)


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

sweet, hopefully i'll pick it up tomorrow :thumbsup:


----------

